

The AppleCare story - rohitarondekar
http://gnufied.org/2011/08/30/the-applecare-story/

======
jason_tko
Apple - the only company where angry, disgruntled customers who are waiting
for their equipment to be repaired simply purchase another machine.

------
cycojesus
I bought a laptop last saturday with a failing hard-drive too. Brought it back
to the shop and got a new one on monday.

Why is this kind of story deemed interesting?

